# Windows 8 Users Beware



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I just had an automatic update, and it removed all of my favorites, Youtube video subscriptions, and files/pictures from my computer. I cannot get a restore point, either. I've about sick to death of everyday use with Windows 8, but this takes the cake! :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:

Back-up your data NOW.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow. That sucks. Call Microsoft. Maybe they can help you restore things. I think their tech support is open 24 hours. 1-800-936-5700


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Did you use one of their crappy apps to store your photos? I can't imagine it deleting files from your folders. I am stuck with W8 too. But what I do is avoid every single app they have, like poison. Instead, I simply use my desktop in much the same way I used Vista - and things are working OK other than I can not click on an email link but must instead copy and paste it. It is a bit distressing about the restore issue - that is perhaps the worst thing about W8. Do a search - there is a way to do a restore. Restores used to be SO easy with Vista.

Windows 8 is the New Coke of MS Operating systems.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> I am stuck with W8 too.


I reverted back to Windows 7.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The issues with Win 8 /IE10 is simply what happens as the norm since manufacturers opted to roll out platforms for public purchase to get the jump on the competition when they should still have it in internal alpha testing.

Manufacturers learned during the iPhone craze that as long as it looked like it had lots of bells and whistles regardless if they worked properly , the majority of consumers were willing to trade functionality and privacy for the status of owning the "latest and greatest" and most tolerated the extensive nannyware installed to assist the manufacturers and providers to patch issues found during public sector alpha/beta phase with consumers as the guinea pigs.

Things should improve within the next two years or so.


For the time being some of the tricks described in this article at compuworld may help to draw in features that users feel became lost when Win 8 did away with the classic start button and scattered them to the four corners of windows.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._tricks_and_hacks?taxonom---=125&pageNumber=1

An advantage that I see in using the available resources of 8 instead of 3 party retro shells to simulate previous O/S features is that while the hacks provide a quick rescue if needed for those unfamiliar with the 8 environment , it still keeps you within the 8 environment where those of us using Win 8 / IE10 will be forever this coming April.


----------



## Stev (Jul 16, 2013)

I would strongly suggest you start using Google Chrome. It's a better browser, anyway, and with a Chrome account all of your favorites are stored "in the cloud." This means that something like this can't happen.

For storing information locally, please start using Evernote. You can do all sorts of great things with it, and it forms the entire backbone of my "offline digital library."

YouTube videos are constantly coming and going. While the legality of this technique is questionable, there are a number of websites that will allow you to download and store your favorite YouTube videos locally.

If anyone has any questions about anything IT related at all, please just let me know. I've been working in IT for 11 years (since I turned 18) and I've pretty much seen and done it all - from training seniors who have never touched a computer before to component level repairs.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have three friends that WERE using Goggle Crome and Google wanted to "Take Over" their computer and made their computers SLOW as molasses in January. Never again will they ever use such a thing and all of them have deleted Google Crome off their computer completely.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I use Chrome exclusively at home and here at work, never had a problem with Google trying to take anything over. Matter of fact, my computer does not freeze up like it did with IE, which is why I had to use chrome to begin with. IE kept my computer frozen half the time I tried to browse.

Maybe it just depends on the computer and the user?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree, Chrome is my preferred browser as it does not have all the garbage IE or FF does.

Its much faster than any other browser.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, good news.....

The computer just did another automatic update and restarted, and now all of my old files and favorites are back! 

One thing I still don't like about W8 is that you don't have any way to postpone updates like you did in previous versions which gives you time to close what you are doing or backup files. It just says your system is restarting in X minutes, and then it just does it!


----------

